# Service Design - 3P - 4W 480Y/277V



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Batas said:


> I've been an installer of electrical systems for years but never a designer. Can someone take a look at the one line diagram below and let me know if this is going to work per NEC. From the disconnect to the 480 panel is 140'. 480 panel to transformer 10' - Transformer to secondary panel 10'. We've got a 100 amp breaker on the load side of the transformer. Is there a more efficient design that will work?
> 
> Thanks!


Thats really your only solution all of the components upstream are necessary. If this was all in the same room then it could've been changed.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------

